# Leaking CUE pods, resolved?



## Raindance (18/12/17)

Hi guy's, can anybody confirm the status regarding Twisp Cue pods? Hwve the leaking issues been resolved? I was thinking of getting a few to gift some potential converts but if the stil hwve this problem I will have to make another plan.

Thank, regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (18/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi guy's, can anybody confirm the status regarding Twisp Cue pods? Hwve the leaking issues been resolved? I was thinking of getting a few to gift some potential converts but if the stil hwve this problem I will have to make another plan.
> 
> Thank, regards


Anybody?


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/12/17)

@HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Anybody?


Not resolved.That is all I will say

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (18/12/17)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Thread moved to the Twisp subforum so they can respond directly here about their products

Please remember, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products and services in the general threads of the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/12/17)

@Raindance AFAIK there were a TON of reports on the pods leaking. Twisp has asked for reports on them and is currently trying to identify the problem so that they can fix it, but I think that's where it stands as of now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/12/17)

@Mic Lazzari do you perhaps have some info on this?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/17)

Hi Guys, we are not in a 'wait and see phase', nor a 'problem solving phase' anymore. We have assessed all our stock and also evaluated how big the problem has been for our customer base. We have been working on a 2nd gen pod for a while, with improved vape performance and have incorporated some improvements to the plastic materials and seal design as well. While the problems some people have been having are not as pervasive as one would think, we are still rushing this 2nd gen pod to market ASAP. Should be hitting our shores by January. In the meantime, we have assessed our stock and replenished it with a new production batch which arrived just over a week ago in December. While this new batch does not include the improvements, it is a newer batch and will exhibit a much lower incidence of issues. We will continue to replace pods for people where the leakage prevents normal operation, and apologise for any inconvenience.

In the meantime, the Cue continues to perform extremely well, and I think it will still make for a great gift for those looking for a little help quitting or reducing their cigarette usage over the Xmas and New Year period.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Thank you for the response @Mic Lazzari. Good to hear you are adressing the issue and providing aftermarket support where needed.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/18)

should we be expecting any new gen pods in the stores this week or is it still being processed. @Mic Lazzari

long live the cue, snot nies en al.
jokes aside is there an update for us die hard cue fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dianne (2/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Anybody?


My husband has been using twisp cue and has found that the pods are still leaking. Did they remove the old stock?


----------



## Dianne (2/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi Guys, we are not in a 'wait and see phase', nor a 'problem solving phase' anymore. We have assessed all our stock and also evaluated how big the problem has been for our customer base. We have been working on a 2nd gen pod for a while, with improved vape performance and have incorporated some improvements to the plastic materials and seal design as well. While the problems some people have been having are not as pervasive as one would think, we are still rushing this 2nd gen pod to market ASAP. Should be hitting our shores by January. In the meantime, we have assessed our stock and replenished it with a new production batch which arrived just over a week ago in December. While this new batch does not include the improvements, it is a newer batch and will exhibit a much lower incidence of issues. We will continue to replace pods for people where the leakage prevents normal operation, and apologise for any inconvenience.
> 
> In the meantime, the Cue continues to perform extremely well, and I think it will still make for a great gift for those looking for a little help quitting or reducing their cigarette usage over the Xmas and New Year period.


If we are still experiencing problems, do we take it back to the shop that it was purchased from?


----------



## Raindance (2/1/18)

Dianne said:


> If we are still experiencing problems, do we take it back to the shop that it was purchased from?


@Mic Lazzari, what would the correct procedure be?

Regards


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@Dianne there are posts up here that said you need to take it back with your slips.I didn't take mine back I was there too often.I am however waiting for the new ones to come into circulation.it is a good device or should I say a well thought of idea its its a pity it had problems though as I seem to like it most out of their device because I found what I'm looking for in it.so its a waiting game but tell your hubby to byt vas and stick to vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@Raindance how's your buddy's experience so far


----------



## Dianne (2/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Dianne there are posts up here that said you need to take it back with your slips.I didn't take mine back I was there too often.I am however waiting for the new ones to come into circulation.it is a good device or should I say a well thought of idea its its a pity it had problems though as I seem to like it most out of their device because I found what I'm looking for in it.so its a waiting game but tell your hubby to byt vas and stick to vaping


Thank you for your reply. Hoping that vaping will help him to quit.


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@Dianne I was ready to quit and yet I wasn't then I went to the kiosk and tried the products.and out of all those brilliant devices I chose the cue...true story and in not getting paid for this.
I had stinkies with me and every time I lit one I could feel the bad it did.the cue didn't do what I wanted at the rate of 100℅ but it didn't make me feel as bad as the stinkies did.I quit within a weekend. give him time and get him a vape mod. someone else can maybe prescribe a device to use alongside the cue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Raindance how's your buddy's experience so far


He is very happy with the Cue, has not smoked since last year. He likes the portability and quick charging. In terms of costs, a pod every second day is cheaper than a daily pack of Sand Mule.

@Johan Coetzee, anything to add?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@Raindance @Johan Coetzee awesome we need to let @Friep know.he had trouble converting some of his family members


----------



## Dianne (4/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Dianne there are posts up here that said you need to take it back with your slips.I didn't take mine back I was there too often.I am however waiting for the new ones to come into circulation.it is a good device or should I say a well thought of idea its its a pity it had problems though as I seem to like it most out of their device because I found what I'm looking for in it.so its a waiting game but tell your hubby to byt vas and stick to vaping



I took it back to Dischem and they said they would exchange it but it is better to go to one Twisp kiosks in the malls nearby.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@Dianne like I said this cue thing works and I like it I had 3 but due to leaking I opted for one.I have how ever got me two other devices that I use and use the cue only when really necessary.
I take it to work with me aswell but as a backup.if this was not the case I would buy me more of this devices and only use it.I have been to the kiosks myself and it didn't go to well for me all the time hence me waiting for the new generation pods.if that don't work then the cue will stay my 3rd device.
and only because it works.I had pods that ran out in a day then I had pods that lasted a week.some users had pods that never leaked.
the point of why I'm explaining all this is the cue works but you will have to see if you want to overlook the leaking issue.if it leaks the nic may run out first and that will mean the pod is only flavour and for a ex smoker that will be totally useless.
and I don't think twisp will sell the same liquid in the cue for you to use in another device because it will render the cue worthless.

my best advice is to buy two at a time and open it at the kiosk but you will have to wait 5mins. to see what happens.now Dischem sends you to a kiosk then you come to the kiosk and you spend more time there and you still have to answer to what when how why.and according to me you are waisting a day on a pod that costs R45.then you add petrol and everything else that goes with it.

so I have faith in this thing but I lost too much time and will wait till version 2 comes.and when you consider all this and say something then it looks like you're pervasive

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@Dianne but tell your hubby not to revert to smoking and just be a little stronger and ask the other forum members for advice.
there is a lot of advice on this forum and members who will gladly assist you with any question.have faith

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan Coetzee (5/1/18)

Raindance said:


> He is very happy with the Cue, has not smoked since last year. He likes the portability and quick charging. In terms of costs, a pod every second day is cheaper than a daily pack of Sand Mule.
> 
> @Johan Coetzee, anything to add?
> 
> Regards


Leaking or not, this is and will always be the best gift i received for my birthday. Funny enough, the complimentary pods that came along with the twisp did not leak, it is only the last i acquired, however, i got them (2) for free, thus no complaints. 
Johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/18)

@Johan Coetzee glad to hear you still happy.


----------



## Resistance (7/1/18)

I had to pay for mine.my wife also got herself one a few days ago,but I want her to open it on the release of the second gen pods.that way she can upgrade if she has issues


----------



## Resistance (8/1/18)

OK the good news is 3rd gen pods are coming soon.don't know when yet but will go for it once confirmed.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/1/18)

Dianne said:


> If we are still experiencing problems, do we take it back to the shop that it was purchased from?



Hi Dianne,

Please mail our support team for up to date information on the Cue


----------



## LFC (5/3/18)

Had a few pods from the new batch sent to me, Thanks @Mic Lazzari 

Happy to report no leaks on any of them, hopefully stays this way.

Also much easier to see the liquid level on the new batch, condensation is also very minimal and flavour profiles have been maintained.

Cue is Cue

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

LFC said:


> Had a few pods from the new batch sent to me, Thanks @Mic Lazzari
> 
> Happy to report no leaks on any of them, hopefully stays this way.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback @LFC 
Am on my last pod of the "old batch"
Looking forward to picking up a few pods from the new batch next time im near a Twisp kiosk

PS - was at the Twisp kiosk at OR Tambo airport in JHB this weekend (taking a family member for a flight) and the guy there said they were still waiting for stock of the new pods

Also, @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha , when do you expect new pod flavours to be launched?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @LFC
> Am on my last pod of the "old batch"
> Looking forward to picking up a few pods from the new batch next time im near a Twisp kiosk
> 
> ...



Hi there. All our stores should be stocking the new generation pod by now. I have asked our sales team to follow up with this, regarding OR Tambo.
The new flavours are shipping out soon. We hope to have new flavours in store by the end of the month.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi there. All our stores should be stocking the new generation pod by now. I have asked our sales team to follow up with this, regarding OR Tambo.
> The new flavours are shipping out soon. We hope to have new flavours in store by the end of the month.


Care to share what flavors ?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Care to share what flavors ?


 Sorry, my hands are tied. I have been informed that we are launching them closer to the end of the month. Maybe the last week of the month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Sorry, my hands are tied. I have been informed that we are launching them closer to the end of the month. Maybe the last week of the month.


We won't tell anyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

Stosta said:


> We won't tell anyone!



 Ja, right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

Bertie Bott’s Every Flavour and Fizzing Whizbees

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Bertie Bott’s Every Flavour and Fizzing Whizbees


Well after this I'm going to be dissapointed with anything else!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Great to hear @Mic Lazzari

Am holding thumbs there is something along the lines of a *Rebel Ice*
That would be fantastic if it were available
I think I would just jump with joy and go out and buy like 10 pods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Bertie Bott’s Every Flavour and Fizzing Whizbees


the kiosk at Makro is crying form stock. please send a rep to investigate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> the kiosk at Makro is crying form stock. please send a rep to investigate


Rep was there yesterday and they have stock - just not the "Harry Potter" flavours 
We did have a small problem where we missed a delivery slot, so they were understocked for a while, but this has been rectified.
Bear in mind that they do not carry our entire range. For instance they don’t currently stock any Orange by Twisp flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Rep was there yesterday and they have stock - just not the "Harry Potter" flavours
> We did have a small problem where we missed a delivery slot, so they were understocked for a while, but this has been rectified.
> Bear in mind that they do not carry our entire range. For instance they don’t currently stock any Orange by Twisp flavours.


Lol don't we know it. Wanted to get me a nimbus... Was so happy with my vega I thought why not try the nimbus. But going to head office later with resistance to get me one lol and maybe a few more items... Cant wait

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Rep was there yesterday and they have stock - just not the "Harry Potter" flavours
> We did have a small problem where we missed a delivery slot, so they were understocked for a while, but this has been rectified.
> Bear in mind that they do not carry our entire range. For instance they don’t currently stock any Orange by Twisp flavours.


Greetings. 
Thanks for that.


Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## neoassasin (16/8/18)

So decided to try vaping because I was getting sick of the stink of cigarettes. I got the Twisp Cue kit and really enjoyed the Rebel flavour. When that was done I tried the Tobacco and was not for me. I then tried the Polar Mint and saw that pod was leaking but I just finished it now. I was in the V&A Waterfront on Friday past and bought a Rebel at Pick n Pay for when the Polar Mint finished. I just opened it now and that pod was leaking as well. I was really disappointed because I was just starting to enjoy the vaping experience and now this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

neoassasin said:


> So decided to try vaping because I was getting sick of the stink of cigarettes. I got the Twisp Cue kit and really enjoyed the Rebel flavour. When that was done I tried the Tobacco and was not for me. I then tried the Polar Mint and saw that pod was leaking but I just finished it now. I was in the V&A Waterfront on Friday past and bought a Rebel at Pick n Pay for when the Polar Mint finished. I just opened it now and that pod was leaking as well. I was really disappointed because I was just starting to enjoy the vaping experience and now this.



Hi @neoassasin please send support@twisp.co.za a mail of the above, and also include the batch code on the pod:




I will let them know to look out for your mail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

I have had a few "version two" or "new batch" pods leak out on me too...


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

I never experienced the new pods leaking. I had some fail when the new pods came out but that was resolved and then a few fail just before the last two drops and wasn't worth taking back.
That said well done @twisp,@mic lazzari and @HPBotha. Excellent service

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Yup i have to agree with @Resistance. Of all the new pods i've bought so far lately not one leaked on me. Condensation yes. They really improved their pods so i'm thinking if maybe its still some old stock pods thats making its rounds? Big ups to @Twisp @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

Here is the most recent one I've purchased, most of it leaked out. As you can see the expiration date is 2020.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Eish ja no thats not good hey @ace_d_house_cat 

Def one for the @Twisp team to follow up then. Did you contact them?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

KarlDP said:


> Eish ja no thats not good hey @ace_d_house_cat
> 
> Def one for the @Twisp team to follow up then. Did you contact them?



I haven't. I lost the receipt for the pod, my helper then threw away the packaging and I was then forced into a situation (travelling) where I had to throw the pod away because I had nowhere to store it. 

At this point all I want is to make @Twisp aware that new-gen pods do still leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I haven't. I lost the receipt for the pod, my helper then threw away the packaging and I was then forced into a situation (travelling) where I had to throw the pod away because I had nowhere to store it.
> 
> At this point all I want is to make @Twisp aware that new-gen pods do still leak.



Please email support@twisp.co.za as they have more questions for you regarding the pod, thanks @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Please email support@twisp.co.za as they have more questions for you regarding the pod, thanks @ace_d_house_cat


 
Done!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## neoassasin (24/8/18)

I will let them know to look out for your mail![/QUOTE]

I sent an email just after my original post and got one back saying to return it to a Twisp store to have it assessed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## neoassasin (24/8/18)

The images attached is what my leaking pod looked like. The liquid nearly took away the branding on the front.


----------



## HPBotha (24/8/18)

neoassasin said:


> The images attached is what my leaking pod looked like. The liquid nearly took away the branding on the front.
> 
> View attachment 142967
> View attachment 142968


Just confirmed with our Product Team, the serial number is that of a 1st gen batch. 

As you can see from this thread it has been addressed successfully in our subsequent batches of Cue Pods, it is unfortunate that you have an old batch version there. If you have any questions, please email the Support Team at support@twisp.co.za - it would be great if you could include your invoice as well so that the team can track where the old stock is coming from.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

superb service @HPBotha
nogal on a friday morning.awesome weekend to you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

